# MUST SEE-Sweet Edie Rescued one hour before Euthanasia



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*
MUST SEE-Sweet Edie Rescued one hour before Euthanasia*

Sometimes all you need is a hug... Living in a shelter can be such a scary place. It makes animals behave in ways that make others think they are not adoptable...when all they need is a hug. Please watch this video to understand how simple TLC can be all that is needed to reassure an animal that it's going to be okay...... Edie came within an hour of being euthanized. One hug from a devoted animal lover changed her life forever.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LqSHfkLvHk


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a very sweet video!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is great too:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

That made me cry! I will definitely share this link!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww bless precious Edie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I've just spent over an hour looking at all their videos. They do amazing work at Hope for Paws.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*please*

Glad you all liked them-they are a source of inspiration.

Please send them everywhere!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

That made me cry, God Bless the people who save animals!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I cried watching both of these videos. I shouldn't watch stuff like that when I'm at work.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG, I just hope there is a "special" place for the rescuers and a different kind of special place for the original "owners". How horrible that anyone can do that to an animal.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> That made me cry, God Bless the people who save animals!


Exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Great! Once again crying at my desk. I need to stop watching and reading some of the stories here! It was very touching.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh what a little love and understanding can do! Thank goodness for folks like that! (I need another tissue)!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Amazing, thank you so much for posting this. 

The people that rescue dogs are very special, and to comfort the dog in the video and bring out the good in him so quickly is awesome.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw one of those videos on the Bonnie Hunt show and it made me cry. Our rescue took a chance on a golden recently that growled like that when he was touched. It was found after xrays that he had an injured hip and was in severe pain. If our foster Mom didnt know the signs he might have been put down. Once he was on meds and it healed he was good to go. Now he is in a foster to adopt home. I have met him and he is a real sweetie.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that totally made me cry :heartbeat


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am still crying from watching this video. Bless you sweet Edie. I felt so many different emotions...sadness, anger, and most of all love for this little Angel. I so hope she finds her forever home, with much love as she so deserves.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

What that poor baby must have been thru. Now she will know what it's like be loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All I can say is..*

All I can say is God Bless anyone who rescues and fosters!!

YOU are all angels for all of the homeless and unwanted animals of the world!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

yes hugs are a way of life for all animals and humans


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww, sweet baby! Poor thing was terrified and just needed somebody to love her! 

The shelter IS so scary for all the dogs! I've seen a few come in that we thought for sure were going to have to get quarantined. We try to spend time with them in the office each day to really get to know them and some of the best dogs were the ones that were deemed agressive. They usually are just terrified, or in pain. 

Poor things just need some lovin'! Great links!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a foster once, he looked like a newfie mix. He was absolutely terrified of people. For the first 24 hours, I had to climb into his crate and pull him out and carry him outside. He was so scared he wouldn't potty. He snarled at Danny any time Danny came near his crate (and Danny is the puppy miracle worker!). The morning after I pulled him, I walked down the hall before work to get them out to potty (I had his brother, too, who wasn't as scared) and I could hear his tail thunk thunk thunking. He ended up being as sweet as could be! He just plain hadn't been treated well by people when he was a stray and he was only 3 1/2 months old. He blossomed so quickly. I was amazed!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful... it is a reminder that not all people are selfish creatures.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

The power of a hug and love. Thank goodness this dog was saved in time. If I ever would come into a large sum of cash...I would open a no kill animal shelter...as it is I support a local no kill shelter by frequent donations. Very moving video...I cried and rejoiced watching it.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

That was so sweet!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for this wonderful, touching, video!


----------



## JenniferElaine (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! I just spent a bunch of time looking up everything about paws for hope. What amazing people!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh my, that was beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing


----------

